# اللهجة البدوية الأردنية(؟): مقلقني



## eddie85

[اللهجة العراقية يمقلقني]

ما معنى : يمقلقني؟

السياق:

عليها الشوق يمقلقني وطيفه ما يفارقني

مأخوذ من أغنية:
جروح القلب يا دكتور لأبو غليون

بتوقيت: 1:05


----------



## Mahaodeh

هذه ليست لهجة عراقية. لست متأكدة ما هي ولكنني أظنها لهجة بدوية. 

لم اسمع هذه الكلمة من قبل


----------



## Sadda7

مغني هذه الأغنية أردني ولم أعرف أصل الشاعر, قد يكون أردنيا أيضا.
 إن كانت الكلمة أردنية فقد يفيدك @jack_1313
ولا تنس أن تغير العنوان.


----------



## elroy

يقول المغني مِقْلِقْني (بلفظ القاف جيمًا مصرية) أي يُقْلِقُني، أي أنا قَلِق بسببه.


----------

